# Anarenn: Rise of the ancient blood [OOC]



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, let's get on with it.

I'll be updating this first post often, filling it with info on setting, local uses, and other fluff.

[sblock=The setting, shortly]
Anarenn is a huge, continental forest world. There are no oceans or seas, though: at the edges of the world there are mountains, growing bigger and bigger, and inhabited by all sort of savage populations: orcs, goblins. Some say that there are even stranger beasts, as you go farther and farther from the forests.


Anarenn has been inhabited by humans for at least 2500 years. Once it was a single, amazing forest, stretching for what it seemed to be an infinity (think the black forest that Europe was once). But as civilization started to spread, that of course changed. Forest are thicker in the newly inhabited lands and there are more fields in the older lands. However, the process has been really slowed because some forests are grim places, inhabited by savage and ancient spirits of the nature: you can't go chopping down tree wherever you want.

Humans are the dominant race of the world: there are other races too, like halflings, gnomes and dwarves, but only the former have some mighty kingdoms.[/sblock]
[sblock=The setting, many (unorganized topics)]
[sblock=The Empire]
Nothing that compares to the Empire, however: it is the main force on Anarenn, founded more than 2000 years ago, and it was led by the same dynasty since then. The Emperor rules (directly or by the will of the mighty Arch-dukes) on the south-eastern quarter of the world, the north-wester edge, and there's a duchy in the south-western quarter, too. Since it's creation, the empire has been always entwined with the Church of the High Father, the dominant religion on Anarenn. It worships three gods: The High Father, the Benevolent Mother, and the Son in Shadows. The church is exremely powerful, but it has no central leader. As there is not only one holy scripture, there can be great differences among two priests, as each of them can interpret the dogmas in a different ways. Because of that, the Church is divided in almost a dozen mighty orders (each of them LN, LG, or NG), each of them with different views, and each of them with a different hierarchy and organization. To add complexity to confusion, it is often true that the same man has two titles: one from the Empire and another from the Church. It is a common truth that trying to understand who is higher in the social ladder is a damn hard work.[/sblock]
[sblock=Other kindgoms]
- Akodal, the historical rival of the Empire, hidden behind an impressive chain of fortresses in the south-eastern edge. The Great Barbaric Kingdom of the north: it is not actually a nation, rather it's a collection of barbarians, monsters and humanoids that inhabit the frozen wastes out of the edges of Northern Anarenn.
- The kingdom of Ishiza: the only place in Anarenn where there are plains. Famous for horse breeding and other cattle. South - western quarter.
- The Virdee: a great number of small kingdoms (think austria and germany during the XVI). The worst of the war-mongering nobles clichè
-The kindgoms of Tiliira, Hargrass, the republic of Fielet: some other kingdoms.
-The free cities of Mirui, Ronol, Namwert, Bruth and Ingrest: commercial powers, most of them near the geographical center of Anarenn.
-a great number of smaller kingdoms, duchies, tribes and lawless lands.

All of the named countries pay respect and tributes to the empire, with the exception of Akodal and the Barbaric Kingdom (the first because it's still an enemy, and the other because no one would dare to go outside of the world in order to force them to pay tributes)[/sblock]
[sblock=Wizards]
Another thing worth of mention is the fact that ALL of the wizards belong to the Wizard's towers, and of users of magic have to be viewed by a wizard in order to live without any guard bothering them. This is strictly enforced in the empire, more or less enforced in all of the remaining lands. [/sblock]
[sblock=Dragons]
Intelligent dragons are stuff of legends, because the dragons nowdays are ravenous, hungry, angry and violent beats . Sure, they have some cunning that puts them beyond the simple predators, but they are not capable of speech, and surely not capable of magic.



Wild dragons are really rare in the lands of the Empire, to the point that there are many imperial citizens who don't even believe in their existence. Indeed, several orders of the church (based primarily around Sorenn, the imperial capitol city) insisti upon a rational view on the world: one that negates the existance of the most fantastical creatures (like dragons, unicorns and so on). They grudgingly admit that some fantastic creatures exist, but only because they are summoned, so they are not very real.

There are wild dragons scattered out of the borders of the empire, however. Dragons praying on cattle are reasonably common in semi-indipendant states, and along the contries in north-eastern Anarenn, there are even repots of overlappin dragon territories, which leads to a fight between these monsters of legend.

In the Virdees, wild dragons can be encountered, and often valiant knights try to imitate the legends by trying to fight them. Almost always this leads to the loss of some precious well-made armor, because of the useless idiot who was wearing it.

There are known dragons living in the Holy Mountains, but it seems that they don't provoke that much havok. Indeed, whenever dragons hunters dare to enter the mountains, searching for them, they are genty sent away by a party of monks and priests.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Holy mountains] Three of the commercial cities form a rough triangle near the geographical center of Anarenn. And in this triangle, there are the Holy Mountains. Funny enough, they hold no particular significance for the church: it is just that as long as the civilization of Anarenn has existed, there have been temples. Think about Tibet: all sort of of orders who don't necessary share the same credo, but they coexist in peace. Also, there is the Azur Temple there: it's a center of knowledge and peace, with few equals. It is famous for the fact that its inhabitants don't worship the High Father, but are exremely respected by all of the church orders.

Regarding the holy mountains, most of the monk orders in Anarenn come from there. There are rumors that some of the senseis are centuries old, but of course, no one can just go and ask them if that's true. It often happens that a monk is sent away from his monastery with a quest, or just to make him experience 10 years of life in the outside world.

The Azur Temple is an entirely different thing. It is somewhat lika a city built on a plateu, and a road connects it to the imperial way that connects the three commercial cities. Heavy (but unguarded) walls form several blocks on the road, until it gets to Azur. Then there's a little city built before the last wall (that one is guarder day and night), and behind that there are the gardens of Azur. You can see the top of the towers of Azur and nothing else. Common folk are not admitted behind the Blue Wall: they have no reason to go beyond it, as if they are sick, they will get cured outside of it. If they are hungry, they will be fed in the city. Usually, when a pilgrim arrives, the azurites help him and send him away after a month or so: they have a lot of friendly nobles, merchants or simply land-owners, and they always try to send a good word to one of them regarding the pilgrim.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Forests]

There's a difference between the Anarenn forests and the classic fantasy forest. There are exceptions, but generally the ancient forests of Anarenn are far darker, nastier and less merrier places. There are no beatiful elven cities with happy animals passing by: there are nasty, old, grim and ancients spirits of the land, who mercilessly squash any human who dares enter the sacred groves. There are ravenous beasts, who prey on the hunters. There are the so-called grey forests, where all of this is twice as bad.

Of course, not every forest is THAT bad. There are better forests, but even there the fey population is really small (and most of the times, not really those good fellas you use to know). Now, a druid who has travelled a little bit knows where are those places where he can find benevolent spirits, treants and gnomes, but he will likely has to travel a lot from one to the other.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Religions and Faiths]
There are no Draconic deities. There are greater spirits in this world that have connection to dragons, or were dragons themselves, but they are not object of worship, and they don't make their existence known. If you play a draconic or dragon-related PC, they will soon or later take part of the plot, and it is possible for you to have a connection for them since the very beginning.

As for other deities outside of the triad, generally humans don't need them. The Father covers the traditionals domains of a good - related human deity (and it's clerics can choose from a big list of domains - at least 8-9). The Mother covers the good - chaotic - nature related aspects, while the Son is a kind of strange: everyone who doesn't feel related to the other two gods can worship him. He is a kind of trickster, opportunist, generally good, but with a little bit of end-justifies-means philosophy.

In the borderlands of the Empire the Faith becomes less structured and adherent to the common principles, and it mixes it with some old pagan cults. A priest of an imperial city may not recognize a celebration of the mother held in a remote village on the outskirts of the forests surround the Ishiza plains.

Those of Ishiza generally worship a pantheon of tribal deities (hunters, warriors and mounted raiders, as well as their enemies). They grudgingly admit the worship of the Father in their lands. Some other kingdom have an organized churches (and some of them worship the Father but don't recognize the authority of the imperial church on matters of faith)

Dwarfs have their own deities, of course, as well as other races, of course.[/sblock]
[sblock=Demons]
There are "some" demons summoned by "some" wizards. Generally the Church regards arcane magic with a certain suspicioun, but they usually have to admit that wizards are extremely organized in certain aspects. Living for almost 2000 years in a world where the faith can gather 90% of the population against you is bound to make you realize that you have to control yourself and your buddies. If a lone wizard or a little tower of wizards somehow create havok, this may lead to wide revenge in the entire world, and the remaining wizards wouln't be overjoyed. Thus there are firm rules about what a wizard can do with demons, where, why and how. These are not common knowledge, of course.

Suffice to say that when there are signs of demonic activities, wizards are almost never to blame. Actually, they are among the first to mobilitate and give full support to the Church in finding the culprits.

On a side note, demonic activity is different from those common in the usual fantasy settings: there have never been demonic invasions, or even a single demon fooling around in the open. That is perhaps due to the powerful Church. Due to that, demonic activity is usually of the subtle, corrupting kind. That promts the church to warn and educate the population to recognize the signs of demonic corruption, and demon themselves. So, someone with red flaming eyes, thick scales and horns and razors coming out from his body would certainly be recognized on sight as someone uncommon and very probably dangerous.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2008)

Pseudodragon (with no class)  

NG Tiny Dragon
*Init* +6; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7;
Blindsense 60 ft., low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft.
*Languages* telepathy 60 ft., Common, Hethon, Sylvan, ?
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 22, touch 18, flat-footed 16
*hp* 24 (2 HD)
*Immune* paralysis, sleep
*SR* 19
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9, *Will* +3
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 15-ft., fly 60-ft. (good)
*Melee* sting +8 (1d3-2 plus poison) and bite +3 (1)
*Space* 2-1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)
*Base Atk* +2; Grp –8
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 22, Con 17, Int 16, Wis 10, Chr 10
*Feats* Alertness, Flyby Attack, Weapon Finesseb
*Skills* Craft (alchemy) +4, Decipher Script +4, Diplomacy +7,
Hide +23 (+25 in forests or overgrown areas), Knowledge (local) +4,
Knowledge (nature) +4, Listen +7, Search +8, Sense Motive +5,
Spot +7, Survival +5 (+7 following tracks), Tumble +8,
Use Magic Device +2
*Gear* none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude DC 16, initial damage sleep for 1 minute,
secondary damage sleep for 1d3 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based
and includes a +2 racial bonus.
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 100 assorted pieces of quartz (50 gp ea.), 4/5 of an alchemist's lab (400 gp) and a library containing 50 books (3,600 gp).
*Experience* 10,000

*The Drachenfell*


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 11, 2008)

Character sheet posted above. Still curious to hear your opinion about the pseudodragon specific info I posted as well as your take on pseudodragon Crafts and Professions.

Invisible Castle seems to be unreliable for me depending on which computer, platform and browser I happen to be using. Would you care to make all the rolls? You wouldn't even have to link them, simply make note of the results in the thread; I trust you.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

> The two remaining points are tricky to figure out. A few ideas I had was Craft (alchemy) or Profession (herbalist) since my PC is pretty clever and pseudodragons are familiar with various leaves, fruits and berries from their omnivorous diet. Aside from that, I'm considering Craft (calligraphy) since my dragon has many written examples to study and copy and Profession (scout) since he's familiar with his woodland home. The problem with Professions is that they represent services that a character can use to earn money; something I have trouble imagining my PC getting into. What do you think?




Yeah, I guess that profession for the pseudodragon is rather strange. This house rules was mainly to add a little bit of depth to the background. That is nor really needed. So I guess that you would better take the craft skills. The needed equipment for herbalistm, alchemy and calligraphy can be easily found in the cave or stolen from the nearby village. However, profession(scout) is not bad, actually: in your case, it means that you are very good in guessing where explore and how to explore the surrounding lands, where to search for suitable places where to cross a river, and so on.



> • Pseudodragons supposedly use their telepathic abilities to "eavesdrop" on a potential companions' thoughts to judge their worth.



Honestly, I don't know how to take this. RAW, telepathy doesn't allow you to read thoughts. However, it is mentioned in the 3.5 MM too. If you have access to the 2nd edition MM, could you glance at the pseudodragon entry and tell me what is written there?

As for the bond with another being, we will speak about it when you are interested in it. Generally, I'm ok with those suggestions.



> • A pseudodragon's barbed tail is sharp like a hypodermic needle and they are able to wield it against foes directly in front of them; much like a scorpion.



Nice.


> •  I'd dispute that conclusion myself.



Explain yourself....you are a dragon after all, and dragons love to take long naps 



> • Pseudodragons hibernates through the winter months.



Let's just say that for 2-3 months you sleep like a lazy cat...19 hours each day


> • Pseudodragons collect bright shiny objects; colored glass, coins and especially gemstones. They tend to value attractiveness rather than inherent value.
> • While omnivorous, pseudodragons prefer fresh meat above all else. Their diet consists primarily of rodents and small birds. They also eat leaves, fruits and berries. They refuse to touch carrion due to their finicky natures.
> • Amongst their own kind, pseudodragon make use of "thought-names"; a series of identifying images or memories that can be transmitted quickly with a mere though. Though names are hard to translate into words, so pseudodragons often allow their companions to assign them cute pet-names.



Seems reasonable. I like the thought-name. You can use it with anyone, if you want.



> • Pseudodragon venom can be harvested; up to 20 ounces per week or 12 ounces at once if slain. It in turn can be sold for about 100 gp per ounce. Pseudodragons consider being milked for venom demeaning.
> • Pseudodragon scales are translucent (much like fingernails) and it's the flesh beneath which can change color. Achievable colors are red, green, brown, black or any shade between; with multiple combinations at once being possible to mimic leafy camouflage.
> • Pseudodragons periodically molt patches pf skin as they outgrow their old scales. They do so monthly through their first year, and about twice a year thereafter, though the process doesn't hinder them in any way. They do so by rubbing against rocks and tree bark.
> • Pseudodragon skin can be used in the manufacture of rings of chameleon power, potions of rainbow hues and cloaks of elvinkind. Their blood can be used in the production of rings of spell resistance.




Hm. I may be revealing revealing too much here, but as I said Anarenn is a low magic campaign. The nerfed aspects are spell diffusion, and permanent magic item: the process of making them is extremely long, complex and 2ed-like. It takes 1.5 months for every 1000gp of the item's price, and there are complex material components required. 

The body of a dragon....the body of a pseudo-dragon...they would be a gold mine. Even if no one wants parts of your anatomy, you would be extremely precious, as a rare creature.

So, you know that, while your PC doesn't. But he is intelligent enough to guess something from some notes on his books, just enough to be careful.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> However, profession(scout) is not bad, actually: in your case, it means that you are very good in guessing where explore and how to explore the surrounding lands, where to search for suitable places where to cross a river, and so on.



Oops. I meant to type Profession (guide), which is listed in the PHB. I figure that the stuff you describe above would largely be covered by my Survival and Knowledge skills. Taking "guide" as a profession would, I imagine, cover payment negotiations with clients and the know how needed to move groups of people and mounts safely through terrain. Familiarity with an area would instead come from knowledge (local).







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> If you have access to the 2nd edition MM, could you glance at the pseudodragon entry and tell me what is written there?



The 2e text seems to be verbatim what is repeated in the 3.5 MM: "reading his thoughts via telepathy".

If I might offer a guess, I think the game designers didn't know how to resolve this limited ability to read minds with a standardized non-invasive telepathy so they instead opted to give the pseudodragon full ranks in Sense Motive. There seems to be no other reason for them to have such a skill.

I'd simply resolve my character's mysterious mind-reading abilities with straightforward Sense Motive skill checks, but describe it in terms of telepathic/empathic impressions.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> As for the bond with another being, we will speak about it when you are interested in it.



You know, I've been thinking about why pseudodragons choose to bond with humanoids. My guess is that, as familiars, their aging is magically slowed to match the lifespan of their longer lived companions. It'd explain the pseudodragon's predilection for bonding; it's a kind pseudodragon life-insurance policy. 


			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Explain yourself....you are a dragon after all, and dragons love to take long naps



Well, to quote the Draconomicon: "All true dragons are endothermic." Endothermic meaning "warm-blooded". Considering the pseudodragon's draconic nature and their low-light vision and darkvision, it certainly sounds like they're made to operate comfortably at night when it's cold. Also, they'd make lousy wizard familiars if they were out of commission for a quarter of the year. :\ 







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> The nerfed aspects are spell diffusion, and permanent magic item: the process of making them is extremely long, complex and 2ed-like.



Eek! 2e magical item creation! I guess I won't be taking any item creation feats anytime soon. 

Seriously though, should I consider putting my ranks in Use Magical Device somewhere else?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> But he is intelligent enough to guess something from some notes on his books, just enough to be careful.



Noted.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 12, 2008)

Your reply made me laugh at some points 

Your reasoning is solid on the prof(scout) vs prof(guide). I'll leave it to your judgement.

As for the telepathy, I had in mind another solution, but I will integrate it in yours: you will use full sense motive, and you will get a little bonus when someone is distracted, or when you are "reading" the thoughts of someone that like/loves you.

I am not really applying the rules of 2nd ed to magic item creation, I'm not that evil. Aside from what I told you, there are no other "crunch" changes. Ah, and when you are crafting a magic items, you need to be around only half of the time, so you can keep on with your adventures anyway. For example, when crafting a cloack of resistance +1, you may have to leave it on the top of a high tower, in the midst of a pentacle of diamonds, under the sun, moon and stars for one week. You can do whatever you want in the meanwhile.

Ok, I didn't notice that passage in the Draconomicon (by the way, a book called "Draconomicon" is one of the rarest in Anarenn ). You will still be lazy like a cat for 2 months during the winter, though    You will still be able to move and do almost anything, but you'll grumble, mumble and complain a lot.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 12, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Your reply made me laugh at some points



For what may I ask?   

Gee. You didn't even comment on my little animated pseudodragon image.  

I'll tentatively leave my skill point in craft, and simply wait until I have an opportunity to craft something before assigning it to a particular skill.

I'd be curious to get a full list of my cave's inventory when you have a minute. We dragons like to keep careful track of what's in our hoards.  

Am I to assume that this is my dragon's first spring after having hatched?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

No offence meant, I was trying to imagine the psudodragon thinking about what a wizard could do to him 

The image is amazing, really. Did you make it?

Usually I have wireless internet to my room, so I'm able to post several times each day.

However, there's a technical problem, and each time I want to post something, I have to go downstairs and connect my laptop physically. So for the next days (no more than a week, i hope). I can't promise more than 1 post/day, but I hope at least 2.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 13, 2008)

None taken.  

I didn't draw the dragon; I simply found an illustration online to use as a base. I tweaked its anatomy a bit, and added in all the animated bits: the blinking eye, the twinkle on the coin and the shifting colours and striped patterns of its hide. I wanted to visualize what a colour-shifting pseudodragon might look like. Glad you like it.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, it is an amazing work, hat down.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know if this might be of interest to you or not, but I was doing some research for your game and I found a dragon (or group of related creatures) which bear uncanny similarities to the pseudodragon; so much so that I suspect they may have inspired the creation of the latter.

Legends from the Baltic states of eastern Europe describe a little 4-legged dragon about 2-ft long, usually winged, that flies through the air while trailing a tail of flame. They are often adopted by (or adopt in turn) a family or individual (in post-christian era they are bought from the devil in exchange for one's soul) and serve their masters by bringing them wealth (in the form of gold, grain, milk or honey), often by stealing from neighboring households. When living in a house, they often lair behind the stove and usually adopt the form of a black cat or rooster.

It's known as an aitvara or puk or pukys in Lithuania, as puuk or tulihand or pisuhand in Estonia and as a puk or puks or puck in Germany.[sblock=The Puk and the Aitvaras]

In the Baltic countryside, most especially Lithuania, is where you’ll find tales of the aitvaras. The earliest known references to it date from 1547, and it maintains its place in the local mindset today(12). A household spirit related to the kaukas, or kobold(7), the aitvaras generally lived behind the main stove or the hearth in the barn or cottage. It was fed, some texts assert, with gifts of milk, flour, corn, or hay(8), although the aitvaras must be given an omelet. Whether the aitvaras must be fed solely on omelet or just demands the one initial omelet is not clear(7-11). In return, the aitvaras brought good luck (or sometimes not-so-good luck) and wealth to the household(10).

Some scholars believe the aitvaras was once a lower deity in its own right, spiritually based in the air and woodlands and seen in natural occurrences like the flash of passing meteors, birds, moths, and fireflies. In this manifestation, the aitvaras watched over humans like a guardian angel. They were immortals who could heal or revive themselves simply by touching the earth. Those who ascribe to this interpretation blame the conversion efforts of medieval Christians, who condemned the aitvaras as a demon and a thief(12).

In appearance, the aitvaras was variable. Inside the home, it most frequently appeared as a black cock or cat, but its form shifted to that of a bird(9) or a flying dragon of either fiery form(7) or fiery tail(12). It can be hypothesized that it was the height of its flight patterns or simple near-sightedness that gave rise to aerial descriptions of it as a wavy line(9).

Once the aitvaras adopted (or was adopted by) a household, its primary goal in life was to increase the household’s wealth, enacting a sort of hoarding behavior by proxy. It would fetch milk, corn, or money for its master(13), though these were usually stolen from other homesteads(10).

An aitvaras could move into a homestead by one of several means. Some were hatched from the seven-year old eggs of cocks(7), while others were bought in exchange for the buyer’s soul. Occasionally, an aitvaras might be found and unwittingly brought home(13). Once it took up residence, however, it proved nearly impossible to chase off(10). Those families who wished to be rid of the aitvaras were generally forced to kill it. A famous folk tale tells of a young bride sent to grind grain with a hand-mill. She was disturbed at the way he basket of grain was always full, and was advised wisely to look upon the basket using a sacred candle. By this light, she saw a cock regurgitating a stream of grain into the basket, and she promptly slew it. Upon her discovery of the incident, however, the bride's mother-in-law lamented the loss of her aitvaras, the source of her prosperity(13).

The similarities in behavior and form between the puk and the aitvaras have led many to believe that they are closely related if not the same creature(7, 14). If the 2 are related, however, then the puk is far more wide ranging; it is called pukys in Lithuanian, puuk(7), tulihand or pisuhand in Estonian, puk, puks, or puck in German, pukje in Norwegian, puge in old Danish, puki in old Icelandic, puck in English, and puca in Irish. One must take care not to confuse this creature with English Robin Goodfellow, which is much less friendly towards humanity and occupies itself primarily by getting travelers lost in the bogs(13). In Sweden it is also known, when focused on bringing dairy, as a milk-hare(14). Most scholars generally suppose that puks (or at least the ideas about them) were brought up into the Baltic cities by traders from Germany, where they gradually diffused into more rural areas. Indeed, Lithuanian folklore tells of a farmer who brought his crop down to Riga, sold it, and used the money to buy a dragon from a German merchant. Whether puks originated in Germany or were transported from Scandinavia or the British Islands is as yet undetermined(13).

The puk is also far more concrete in its form than the aitvaras*. Generally, puks are described as little dragons about 2 feet long with four feet(11). In flight, they are often described as a fiery ball or a UFO-like blur(15), though this could be attributed to rapid transit.

Like the aitvaras, however, the puk is essentially a thief for its master. It can be bought or bred, but there are also ways to magically lure it away from its current master. Once obtained, however, it must be treated well; neglected puks are as likely to die as any other creature, and those who feel they’ve been slighted often abandon or attempt to hurt their masters(15).

Even a dead puk can occasionally be dangerous; Swedish folklore tells of a man who met a puk (most likely on its way to deliver milk) and shot it. The entrails of the puk, in classic horror movie fashion, leaped out of the body and attempted to strangle the hunter. Luckily, the man managed to catch the puk’s guts on his gun and guide them to a birch tree, where they squeezed so hard they tore away the bark(14).

As with the aitvaras, those who kept puks frequently left tubs out for them at night. The puk would come in the evening and throw up the milk into the tub, fresh for use(14).[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm curious to hear your opinion about how the game is going now that we're past the start. I'd also like to hear your take concerning the exchange I had with the wizard. I think it's always interesting to see how a scenario played itself out as compared to what the DM expected.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, first of all thank you for sharing that info about atvaras, I'm going to use it.

As for the campaign, well, you certainly are better than me at descriptions  Anyway, I was a little bit surprised by the authoritative way your PC is behaving, but that is no problem for me. Another thing I wasn't expecting is your clash with Cordel, but that is funny too . As I said, I have no problem with pc taking completely unexpected ways, especially in solo campaigns. It's a pbp game, so I have plenty of time to adjust myself and get on with it.

I would be interested to know your (out of game) short time goals, or long time goals...do you wish to change atmosphere sooner or later?


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment.  

As for acting authoritative, it came in part from the things Oak said and from my PC's unfortunate draconic ego. My character believed Oak when he said that the spirits were growing restless at the incursions and so felt that it was justified, as a native of the forest and something of a spirit itself, in communicating a warning to the wizard. Being smart and naturally diplomatic, my dragon tried to remain civil but Cordel's smug attitude and sense of entitlement quickly riled-up its draconic pride and so it spoke sharply to him. My PC is very smart, but not nearly as wise.  

I'm not certain what you mean by changing the atmosphere. In the short term, my character would like to explore the ruins itself and possibly collect whatever wealth, knowledge and magic it can find there for itself. I'm not certain whether it'd be wise to go about doing so immediately and alone, or whether it'd be smarter to follow the wizard and his crew while they deal with the challenges and try to seize opportunities to snatch stuff whenever possible.

My other goal is to learn draconic and so read the books in my cave to learn what I can of them. I'm curious to learn how my egg came to be in that cave last year, who built the cave, why, and what stuff I have in there at my disposal (hint hint).


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, you've got a certain advantage on everyone: you know (more or less precisely) where the ruins are. That can't be said about those who are seaching for them (although you don't know what Cordel knows or doesn't know...he's an irritating fellow).

As for the change of atmosphere, I'm speaking about the far future. At the beginning of the campaign, I always ask where they character would like to be around 15th level or so....heading a kingdom, or defending a bastion of good or exploring the skies of an unknown world.

So, in the far future, do you have any wish? Like discovering ancient secret of the dragons, or being involved with the wizard's or church politics and so on. As I am still weaving the plots around, I still have the space to enter anything. Of course, if you have a wish, it's not bound to be the only thing to happen.

I got the hint . As soon as you return to your cave, I'll describe it properly.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know whether the wizards know where the ruins are or if they'll have to search for them. If it's the former, I may have to hustle to stay ahead of them. If the latter, then I may have more time.

Exploring alone is a risky proposition though. I have little ability to deal with with dungeon obstacles like locks, traps or creatures. As is, my only viable offensive tactic is a hit and run guerrilla attack. The only thing I'm really good at is hiding and getting around; which admittedly can take me pretty far. I also don't have any backup or healing magic, so I'll have to be very careful.

I think my immediate plan is to head to the ruins in the morning and begin investigating them. I'll have to see what's involved before I delve deeper into the matter.

As for longterm goals, I hadn't really thought about it all that much. Honestly, in the two years I've been playing PBP games, of the dozen or so that I've started, only a handful have lasted any length of time. And of those, I believe only one or two lasted long enough for me to gain a single level. Experience has taught me not to bother thinking that far ahead character-wise. I just can't wrap my head around the idea of gaining ten levels yet.

So far, my dragon doesn't feel any particular desire to leave his forest home except mild curiosity. Perhaps the desire to learn draconic will eventually carry it further afield in search of a cypher or Rosetta stone of some sort. Otherwise, it wants to learn about its own background, where it came from and whether there are any others of its kind abroad in the world. As far as it knows, it may in fact be the only dragon left. Other interests may develop through play however.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your being hit by a train. I hope the worst is over and things are looking up.  

Thanks for the description of the cave. Just a few things I'm still a bit sketchy on. Care to clarify a few points for my benefit?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> At first it seems to be an natural cavern, then it turns and ends with several small tunnels.



How many branching tunnels are there at this fork and where do the others lead?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> There is almost nothing here, except for tons of dust and an old, almost falling in pieces, wooden box (empty).



How big is the box, does it have a lid and is there any clue as to what it might have contained?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> There's a door between this room and the second one, the only one in the entire complex. It opens to the outside...



I can't quite figure out the placement of this door. By "opens to the outside" do you mean outside to the forest? If not, and it's between the two rooms, and all the rooms are "in line, descending", does this mean the door is in fact a trapdoor in the floor?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> the second room, where whoever lived here used to eat and cook: there's a table and some boxes around, and a lot of spoons, knives and plates.



Is there anything in the boxes aside from flatware and cutlery? Is there some kind of stove or oven for cooking food? If so where does it vent? Is there anything like a pantry in the room?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> the library and the sleeping room: there are two bookstores, a table and a bed.



What size of creature is the bed made for and what condition is it in?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> One of the bookstores contains a great number of books of no value: a collection of stories, fairy tales, popular legends and low-quality poems, written in hethon. On the second bookstore instead there's a dozen expensive and precious looking books, and a dozend of old and seemingly useless books.



So I've got about four dozen books, three dozen of which are written in Hethon and that encompass folklore, mythology, poetry, nature, magic, dragons and elementals. The remaining dozen are written in draconic. Is that right?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> And speaking of the forth room, it is the most strange of all. It seems that it once was a laboratory, because there are some tables and shelves full of flasks and alchemical devices (most of them cracked and thus useless, but some of them is fine). There's also a little collection of scales, talons and other parts of strange animals. And there's a little altar made by a strange rock



A fully equipped alchemist's lab costs about 500 gp. So how much of a full lab is salvageable/usable?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> You also have a small treasure of shining rocks and shards



What kinds of rocks and shards are we talking about? Are they just pretty or do they have any monetary value?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> There will be a somewhat rusted armor, some clothes



So is this stuff in the cave or should I just forget about that?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 22, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your being hit by a train. I hope the worst is over and things are looking up.



I'll manage. Nothing sad, just a lot of work to be done 



> How many branching tunnels are there at this fork and where do the others lead?



Four of them, one is a dead and and the other two connect with each other near the end. 



> How big is the box, does it have a lid and is there any clue as to what it might have contained?



3x3x3 ft, it has a lid and it's in a pretty bad shape. It was probably used to store items that were too huge to be brought in the rooms. However, it's quite bigger than the small tunnel, so the mystery remains.



> I can't quite figure out the placement of this door. By "opens to the outside" do you mean outside to the forest? If not, and it's between the two rooms, and all the rooms are "in line, descending", does this mean the door is in fact a trapdoor in the floor?




Yeah, it's a kind of trapdoor, only in vertical position. By "opens to the outside" I meant that as you are entering in your home, you have to pull the door in order to open it. It is between the first and the second room. It probably was useful to avoid dirt and water entering in the other rooms.



> Is there anything in the boxes aside from flatware and cutlery? Is there some kind of stove or oven for cooking food? If so where does it vent? Is there anything like a pantry in the room?




Some clothing, and a leather armor. Mediums sized creature. Yes, there was an oven, however it doesn't seem to vent anywhere.


> What size of creature is the bed made for and what condition is it in?



Medium creature, pretty good condition.



> So I've got about four dozen books, three dozen of which are written in Hethon and that encompass folklore, mythology, poetry, nature, magic, dragons and elementals. The remaining dozen are written in draconic. Is that right?



Yep. Actually there are two other books written in another, completely unfamiliar language. And one written in Common (some notes about cities) 



> A fully equipped alchemist's lab costs about 500 gp. So how much of a full lab is salvageable/usable?What kinds of rocks and shards are we talking about? Are they just pretty or do they have any monetary value?




The books are 40% of the money that an ECL5 PC should have. I'll let you decide how to distribyute your remaining money between the lab and the precious stones, but no more than 400gp should be salvaged from the lab.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 22, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I'll manage. Nothing sad, just a lot of work to be done



Good to hear you and your loved ones are okay.

So, except from the entry tunnels, the entire complex is comprised of four 10-ft x 10-ft. rooms all set directly one above the other? Sounds like some kind of strange concealed wizard's tower. Is the entire cavern system housed inside a single large free-standing outcrop of rock or is it part of a natural ridge or escarpment? If the former, what are its approximate exterior dimensions? Are all the rooms of cut & finished stone or simply hewn into square rooms out of solid rock? Can I assume that I've taken 20 on searching the entire interior for concealed passages or chambers?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Yes, there was an oven, however it doesn't seem to vent anywhere.



How curious. Is it a pot bellied stove or more of a fireplace? So if my dragon lit a few candles and placed them inside the oven does the smoke simply collect in the room or mysteriously disappear someplace?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> The books are 40% of the money that an ECL5 PC should have. I'll let you decide how to distribute your remaining money between the lab and the precious stones, but no more than 400gp should be salvaged from the lab.



Hm. A 5th level PC should have 9,000 gp so the library is worth 3,600 gp and the lab is worth 400 gp which leaves approximately 5,000 in gems. Is that right?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 22, 2008)

> So, except from the entry tunnels, the entire complex is comprised of four 10-ft x 10-ft. rooms all set directly one above the other?




Not directly one above the other. If there was a line connecting the center of each room, it would have a 60* angle with the ground. (so, yes, almost vertical, but not quite)



> Sounds like some kind of strange concealed wizard's tower



Yup. Not really luxurious or big...actually it seems the home of someone who really didn't need company. . 



> Is the entire cavern system housed inside a single large free-standing outcrop of rock or is it part of a natural ridge or escarpment? If the former, what are its approximate exterior dimensions?



It is inside a single large outcrop of rock. There are several other smalles outcrops nearby, and there's a huge ridge (a little bit lower than your outcrop) a little bit to the west. The entire area is covered by tall and thick trees.



> Are all the rooms of cut & finished stone or simply hewn into square rooms out of solid rock?



Actually, it's mixed rock and solid earth. However, they are covered by a solid inches-thick layer of rock., so it seems that it's worked stone....you discovered it while scratching a place where the rock seemed strange. 



> Can I assume that I've taken 20 on searching the entire interior for concealed passages or chambers?




Yes. The most important thing that you discovered is that it seems that once there was a bigger tunnel from the first room to the surface, however it went down and the smallest tunnels were formed.



> How curious. Is it a pot bellied stove or more of a fireplace? So if my dragon lit a few candles and placed them inside the oven does the smoke simply collect in the room or mysteriously disappear someplace?




It is a very nice, modern and well-made oven. However it doesn't seem to have any strange proprieties: if you try that trick with a little bit of wood (as candles make little smoke), the room fills with smoke 



> Hm. A 5th level PC should have 9,000 gp so the library is worth 3,600 gp and the lab is worth 400 gp which leaves approximately 5,000 in gems. Is that right?




You can divide those 5400 gp between the lab and the gems. 400 is just the maximum amount of gold that you can give to the lab. If you want, you can also assign some of those coins to rare herbs that you found somewhere in the forest, or anything else like that.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 22, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> The most important thing that you discovered is that it seems that once there was a bigger tunnel from the first room to the surface, however it went down and the smallest tunnels were formed.



By that, you mean the original tunnel collapsed and these tiny twisty corridors are all that's left? But the cleft in the rock through which I enter was part of the original entryway? Thirty-some feet above the forest floor? How big is the entryway? I'm thinking that trying to cover it up or camouflage it might be a good idea if it's not too big.

It'd be nice to have an alternate exit eventually. How hard would it be to dig out one of the other small tunnels to the outside?







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> You can divide those 5400 gp between the lab and the gems. 400 is just the maximum amount of gold that you can give to the lab.



Given the choice, I'll max out the value of the lab; less stuff to replace.







			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> If you want, you can also assign some of those coins to rare herbs that you found somewhere in the forest, or anything else like that.



Rare herbs... You mean as generic alchemical supplies with which to make stuff? That might be a good idea. It seems I already have some supplies in the form of scales, talons and stuff. How much might that stuff be worth?

So, now that I have some funds available, care to enlighten me as to how hard it might be to purchase magic items in Anarenn?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 22, 2008)

> By that, you mean the original tunnel collapsed and these tiny twisty corridors are all that's left? But the cleft in the rock through which I enter was part of the original entryway? Thirty-some feet above the forest floor? How big is the entryway? I'm thinking that trying to cover it up or camouflage it might be a good idea if it's not too big




You think that originally there was a natural cave from the first room to the opening near the top of the outcrop of rock...then it collapsed and all that remain now are those 4 tunnels. You haven't been able to determine if they were there before.



> It'd be nice to have an alternate exit eventually. How hard would it be to dig out one of the other small tunnels to the outside?



Well, around the small tunnels there is a solid, compacted earth. It won't be too difficult (but surely it will take some time and effort) to dig up a new one, but the exit woudn't be too distant from the already present exit...no more than 10-12ft, otherwise you risk having to dig in the rock. Of course, you can place it so that the emergency exit is very hard to reach for a climbing creature.



> Rare herbs... You mean as generic alchemical supplies with which to make stuff? That might be a good idea. It seems I already have some supplies in the form of scales, talons and stuff. How much might that stuff be worth?



All in all, your total stuff is worth 9000gp. 3600 go for the books, 400 for the lab, as you decided, and you can choose to distribute the remaining money over gems, herbs, talons, feathers and such as you wish. You can use the herbs and talons, if you know how to, or you could just sell them to whoever can buy them.



> So, now that I have some funds available, care to enlighten me as to how hard it might be to purchase magic items in Anarenn?



Ah...I don't think so . You know that making a permanet magic item is a difficult task, as your books mentioned, but you have no idea of what kind of magic items can be made and how much do they cost. The humans nearby have no credible informations about that, too, so your character can't have that knowledge...you'll have to find it IC.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted to the IC thread in a few days. I've been busy trying to digest the layout and contents of my lair before I post actions. Last night I even started working on a small 3D map of the place; tis an odd little layout. I'm not yet certain what, if anything I'll change about it, where I'd keep my loot or where my character might sleep (though the inside of an iron stove certainly sounds secure). If you're tired of waiting I suppose we could just assume my character has settled in, gone to sleep, awakened in the morning and is ready to set out towards the ruins. We can get back to my lair later.

BTW, do either Oak or Tall know anything about the outcrop of rock or who might have once lived there?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 24, 2008)

No problem for me, please go on with your own speed. There will be times when I don't post for a day or two, too.

As for Oak and Tall, they freely admit that as far as they remember, no human was ever seen up there. Of course, it would be impossible for them to climb up and have a look and they didn't know about the cavern and the rooms.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 24, 2008)

I've completed the map of my lair, which I'm going to call the "Drachenfell" which simply means "dragon hill". I've posted a thumbnail of it at the bottom of my character sheet post up above. Take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow. Are you perchance an artist? Your artwork is certainly good. My only note is that the outcrop of rock is not that big: it's with is about 2/3 of that displayed.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm a professional graphic designer actually.  

I'm not certain how the outcrop could be much smaller; Unless it's shaped like a neat conical tower. As is, I made it only large enough to house all the rooms and tunnels you described. Is it somehow larger on the inside than on the outside? 

Edit: Oh, do you mean the height? Are the bottom-most rooms actually below ground-level?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 24, 2008)

You have the suspicion that the laboratory is at or below ground level. It's slightly smaller in with, too, but actually it's no that different from the way you pictured it.

So, this is the (one day in the future) famous Drachenfell?  You'll have to invest some money on it, if you want to invite guests


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 24, 2008)

So, is my impression that the rooms were constructed in a hollow within the outcrop (either natural or man-made) or were the rooms built up on the side of the outcrop and then camouflaged?

I've added my treasure into my character sheet up top. I believe for the moment at least, that my dragon will live largely in the den; making its nest in the pillows and blankets on the bed.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 25, 2008)

They were certainly constructed withing the outcrop, as they are almost in it's exact center. There's no way (that you know of) to add that much rock as a camouflage.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 26, 2008)

Uhm, just to check, you are aware I posted to the IC thread right? Should I go ahead and post my character's morning activities?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, sorry very much *bows in shame*

I got a call for an internship interview, so I had a few hectic days. There's a little think that I wanted to post before asking it for your morning activities....but now that I think about it, I can tell you here and you can roleplay it.

You use to dream, almost always uninteresting things. However, this morning you awaken with a sudden clarity. There was something clicking in your mind last evening, but you cound't get hold on it. And with the morning, a clear thought comes to you: there was a word that the wizard said...Arket'sa...that is familiar. You are pretty sure that you heard it somewhere, and most of the strange words and names that you know....come from the books.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't worry, real-life happens to the best of us. Kudos on the job interview. I hope it pans.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 28, 2008)

Side note: why on earth I keep making typos on think and thing? Argh...


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask you about where you're located. I have to admit that I'm somewhat curious since it's not listed in your profile. Sorry if I'm prying.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it ok for you if I make the maps up with artpad? They will suck anyway even if I made them with photoshop...

I wont be able to post updates today, as I am home, far from my DM-notes. Take care about your health, and post at your own speed. If you want a pause, just tell me.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 3, 2008)

Any map would be better than trying to imagine the area on my own. As is I can't figure out which direction my dragon is heading when it's flying to the village, the Drachenfell or the ruins.

The worst of my condition has passed I think, so I don't foresee needing a pause. I'm ready to keep going. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, click here: http://artpad.art.com/?jvoayr1fbplc and then click on "skip to the end"...unless you want to laugh on my pathetic art skills.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't care all that much about the quality of the art, simply the clarity of the elements involved. I've gone over our three threads and tried to add in the relevant details I could find, including the names of settlements and distances involved. Let me know if there's anything I got wrong.

Also, could you indicate whereabouts is Etheryl's farm as well as the location of the wizardess' hill? Also, are there any roads or trackways in the area? How about rivers and lakes? And importantly; does the forest have a name? How about the forested hills to the west?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, it seems that you were right on the fact that we are getting both confused.

So, let's try to clean up my mistakes: The forested hills to the west quickly become the forested Berlenda mountains, while on the east you have gentle rolling , grass covered hills and agriculture fields. Etheryl's farm is 700 mt south of you, iirc. (well, even if I don't recall correctly, let's keep to the new statement, it doesn't matter that much).

The ridge behind Drachenfell runs from south to the north, and is one of the many natural elements that distinguish the transition from forest-covered hills to forest-covered mountains and later high, and unaccessible mountains.

I will post a general map of Hethon tomorrow as a general reference, but I need my notes because there are some fine details there and I don't want to screw things up.

EDIT:
The hill of the wizardess was the the very edge of the forest 30* up from drachenfell. The forest itself is named "Green gates", by the locals, and there's a dirt road connecting the village with the nearest city. There are no signposts, as almost never a foreigner comes here (and thus, the wizards are a HUGE exception).


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 4, 2008)

Alright, thanks for the corrections. So, is there any nearby water source to supply this agricultural region? How far north is the neighboring village?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 4, 2008)

This is a general reference for Hethon http://artpad.art.com/?jvqg1fhvmws. It is all that you need to know for now, and your character knows far less 
I forgot a smoll "kingdom" in the northern forest, about 1/3 the size of Hethon. The Virdee and the kingdom to the east are quite bigger than Hethon itself.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the larger area map. Would it be possible to indicate where the Drachenfell and the Greengate forest is on it for reference sake?

I'm just wondering why it'd be so late in-game. By my count it should still be fairly early in the day. A few hours spent reading in the early morning, an hour or so spent hunting, a short stopover in the village and a few minutes chatting with the nearby wizardess... I can't imagine it'd be far past noon when my dragon started flying west. With a flight speed of 60 and by hustling, it should be able to cover the 10 mile distance to the ruins in a little less than an hour. Even if spending a few hours following Oak's cryptic directions shouldn't extend the trip by more than a few hours I'd imagine. Just puzzled by where the day went... :\


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, you are right. Because this is the first time you are going there, you take double the time, however, and it's almost 17 miles (not 10...Oak's sense of distance seems to transmit bad at words ), it's three hours to go there and maybe maybe 2 hours to come back (it is your first time, you will improve). So yeah, you should make it before the light goes away.

Note: I've got an exam tomorrow (English...so it's not particularly hard), an interview the day after tomorrow and another exam the 13th, so I may slow down these days.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck on your English exam today Nightbreeze!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, it was a piece of cake: I finished in 40 minutes, while the maximum time was two hours. Now I'm studying like crazy the credit crunch of 2007 for the interview tomorrow. Will post update tomorrow afternoon or evening, probably.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck with your job interview tomorrow. Tonight I'm getting the ten stitches out of my head.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 6, 2008)

Yar for that! It was fast, I hope that means you are recovering well.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 6, 2008)

My recovery is going as well as can be expected. I had my accident last Wednesday and the stitches were intended to remain in a week; so there you have it.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 12, 2008)

I imagine you're busy studying for your exam tomorrow. I hope it's going well and wish you luck with it!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup, finished this afternoon. I didn't went too well (24/30) , I have to admit...so i just refused the grade, and will do it again this June (yeah, here we can refuse the given grades and try the exam again). He had some bastardly and unfair questions, but I wasn't too prepared anyway...

I am going to eat right now and then heading to the gym...will post an update later.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 12, 2008)

Since you mentioned earlier that your exam was on the 13th, but here Montreal it's only the 12th and you've already finished your exam I'm rather puzzled by this whole time discrepancy thing. Alright, now I need to know. Where is "here"?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah, the important question is not where...it is when, mr. Brown.

Hmpf, sorry. Anyway, I got it wrong when I told you that. It was today, the 12th, the morning. It's evening right now. Milan, by the way.


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah sei Italiana! Sto comminciando a vedere qualque cosa piu chiara!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 13, 2008)

asd, yeah.
Italiano, by the way. I'm male


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, right. Italian*o* my mistake.   

So I take it then that English isn't your first language?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

Third, actually. (Although it could be argued that it is my fourth, as I formally started to study Russian an year before my first class of English). The second language is Bulgarian. Italian and Bulgarian are my native languages.

As you noticed, my speed is a little bit chaotic: for a day or two I am slow, then I may post twice or thrice in 24 hours.

Putting that aside, how do you think it is going? Would you prefer more interaction or perhaps a faster-paced action? 

Besides, it was fun to observe the reactions of your PC after speaking with two wizards and convincing himself that all humans are mad


----------



## Ambrus (Feb 18, 2008)

Your english is certainly very good for a tertiary language. It happens to be my second; french is my mother tongue.

And yeah, I was a little surprised by your rapid-fire posts yesterday; especially after a week and a half of little contact from you.  

I'm not entirely certain how things are going in the campaign just yet. My dragon doesn't yet have a vested interest in anything that's happening; it's just kind of going with the flow out of curiosity really. My interactions with the wizards was a little disappointing; somehow they seemed to see right through me. Don't know what to make of that yet. *shrug* I'm happy to be at the ruins finally, but don't really know if there's anything I can do there yet. Some action might be interesting; I could certainly use the experience points. With my ability to hide and fly away though, I'm not yet certain why my dragon would try fighting something or even what I could do to defend myself except try to sting an enemy and escape.

I'm glad you enjoyed my reaction to the humans. But just so you know, my dragon isn't convinced all humans are mad – just the wizardly ones. My dragon has observed lots of humans and they seem generally okay. Wizards though are smug, self-obsessed and irrational. =P


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 6, 2008)

Nightbreeze, could I get some clarifications on your last in-game post? What kind of areas did my dragon pass through on its way to the karin kushol camp? What do the "brutish and huge creatures" actually look like and how many exactly are "several"? What's the layout of the area? Where is the Masters' area in relation to the karin kushol camp?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 7, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> What kind of areas did my dragon pass through on its way to the karin kushol camp?[/colors]
> Caverns, mostly. Most of them seemed a little bit unnatural, but there wasn't any worked stone. Not really important, suffice to say that you traveled several hundreds of yards and if it wasn't for Misskri's directions you were going to get lost
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ambrus (Mar 7, 2008)

My dragon will continue exploring then, trusting to its stealth abilities to remain undetected while skulking around the karin kushol.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok. By the way, I know that in the last days I have been posting slowly, and I fear that until the end of this month it will probably get worse: I'm taking the plane next tuesday, and I may be able to get Internet where I am going, but I am not so sure of that.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 29, 2008)

Nightbreeze, I've been meaning to post in this thread for a while but have been rather busy of late. I have to admit that I'm not really feeling this campaign. It's well detailed but I've been finding it rather opened-ended and have had trouble finding a motivation for my character. I simply wanted to let you know rather than leave you wondering why I wasn't posting. I didn't mean to waste your time. Sorry.


----------

